# Craftmanship is still alive



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

This entire house is full of perfection


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Back of the toilet is 4-5" off the wall


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

So, is the only way to make that thing drain is by using a plunger? LOL


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Customer reported no trouble. I was there for a "slab leak" that was actually a leaking braided line to the dishwasher.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

haha, that's some good plumbing there. Why bother with cutting to fit. 
And the toilet out in the floor is mighty handy for changing the light bulb,,, multi pourpose!
Looking at the pic the commode center appears to be at least 16" from wall.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Craftsmanship - Workmanship. 

I think there is some confusion about the definition of the two.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Up side, don't have to worry about the trap getting sucked dry.:thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Doubletap said:


> View attachment 19002
> 
> 
> Back of the toilet is 4-5" off the wall


Isn't that how everyone does it?

That way in new res construction, the drywallers, trimmers and painters can do their jobs while you're setting fixtures for the screaming builder that can't schedule himself a haircut let alone a house build. 

I do not miss those days...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey thanks for posting pictures of my work...:laughing:

Brain Bleach anyone?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Doubletap said:


> View attachment 19002
> 
> 
> Back of the toilet is 4-5" off the wall


I see this all the time up in new houses in my city....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It's set up so you can turn the toilet sideways if you want.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Looks like 12" tile. Maybe 10" tank.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> It's set up so you can turn the toilet sideways if you want.


Then you could shiot and shower at the same time, just wrap the shower curtain around you :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

justin said:


> Looks like 12" tile. Maybe 10" tank.


Looks like a 10 inch to me


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

ever think he had a 14/15 inch roughin and just used a normal toilet? could have been a floor joist right on 12-13 it does look bad though


----------

